
New Google's lawsuit - yegor256a
https://www.wired.com/story/new-lawsuit-exposes-googles-desperation-to-improve-diversity/
======
rendall
"In January, James Damore, the engineer who was fired after writing a screed
against Google’s diversity efforts..."

Aaaand, done.

Any article that characterizes Damore's memo that way, and most of them do, is
misinformation at best. Charitably, such a statement could only be written by
someone who either didn't read Damore's memo, or believes they can somehow
discern Damore's "real" intent despite his saying exactly the opposite.

Wired is tired.

------
sanxiyn
The following phrase from James Damore's memo is worth repeating:

"Hiring practices which can effectively lower the bar for "diversity"
candidates by decreasing the false negative rate"

[https://firedfortruth.com/](https://firedfortruth.com/)

This is what Google spokesperson means by "We have a clear policy to hire
candidates based on their merit, not their identity".

~~~
maccam94
I've heard that the comparative false negative rates among different racial
groups was higher than the rate for white applicants. I don't have any sources
to back that up though, I'd be interested to see any (regardless of what
conclusions they support). I have a feeling that any such data is not public
though.

------
jwilk
Previously:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16504820](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16504820)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16500974](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16500974)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16497551](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16497551)

